# Only a man   *might not be suitable for children*



## smile4loubie (Feb 21, 2011)

I got this sent in an email and had to share it with you all 



ONLY A MAN 
WOULD ATTEMPT THIS

Pocket Tazer Stun Gun, a great gift for the wife.



A guy who purchased his lovely wife a pocket Tazer for their anniversary submitted this: 

Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my interest. The occasion was our 15th anniversary and I was looking for a little something extra for my wife Julie. What I came across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized Tazer. 

The effects of the Tazer were supposed to be short lived, with no long term adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to safety...?? 

WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home... I loaded two AAA batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button. Nothing! I was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the button and pressed it against a metal surface at the same time, I'd get the blue arc of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs. 

AWESOME!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Julie what that burn spot is on the face of her microwave. 

Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it couldn't be all that bad with only two AAA batteries, right? 

There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently (trusting little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking that I really needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving target. 

I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a second) and then thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat. But, if I was going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would work as advertised. 

Am I wrong? 

So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my reading glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in one hand, and Tazer in another. 

The directions said that:





a one-second burst would shock and disorient your assailant; 

a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle spasms and a major loss of bodily control; and 

a three-second burst would purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish out of water.




Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the batteries.





All the while I'm looking at this little device measuring about 5" long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference (loaded with two itsy, bitsy AAA batteries); pretty cute really, and thinking to myself, 'no possible way!'

What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my best. 

I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to one side so as to say, 'Don't do it stupid,' reasoning that a one second burst from such a tiny lil ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad.. I decided to give myself a one second burst just for heck of it. 

I touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and... 

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION. WHAT THE... !!! 

I'm pretty sure Hulk Hogan ran in through the side door, picked me up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and over and over again I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position, and tingling in my legs! The cat was making meowing sounds I had never heard before, clinging to a picture frame hanging above the fireplace, obviously in an attempt to avoid getting slammed by my body flopping all over the living room. 

Note:   
If you ever feel compelled to 'mug' yourself with a Tazer, 
one note of caution: 

There is NO such thing as a one second burst when you zap yourself! You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor! 
A three second burst would be considered conservative! 

A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at that point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape.


My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of the fireplace.
The recliner was upside down and about 8 feet or so from where it originally was.
My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching.
My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs.
I had no control over the drooling.
Apparently I had crapped in my shorts, but was too numb to know for sure, and my sense of smell was gone.
I saw a faint smoke cloud above my head, which I believe came from my hair.



I'm still looking for my testicles and I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return! 

PS: My wife can't stop laughing about my experience, loved the gift and now regularly threatens me with it!


----------



## macast (Feb 21, 2011)

yes... you are right.... only a man would do that LOL..... bless him


----------



## gail1 (Feb 22, 2011)

lol love it


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2011)

Only a man would do that, however my friend, a female tried it out after I had a shot of one, it was powered by a 9v battery, you know, the big square ones, but it wasn't as described in this post, it was just like a static shock, ten times stronger and only at point of contact...........think I have a video somewhere...


----------



## Fandange (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahhh, wiping the tears away...... Brilliant!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

When we were kids we used to play 'dare' by holding on to the electrified cattle fences (12v) - last to take their hand away won, but usually got a nasty, cow-deterring shock!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> When we were kids we used to play 'dare' by holding on to the electrified cattle fences (12v) - last to take their hand away won, but usually got a nasty, cow-deterring shock!



I have also done that, got a strange clicking sensation in our wrists........


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I have also done that, got a strange clicking sensation in our wrists........



Haha! I wonder if that's a boy thing too? Any girls tried it?


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 22, 2011)

Nah, they're too sissy for that - you've only got to look at how they crumble when they've got a bit of lurgy to see that!

Why do they call it "man-flu"?
cos women couldn't cope with it ....


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my god I have not laughed so much in all my life, this is why I love this forum it takes away all the misery in life, I would have loved the see your wifes face when she got home, love it! love it!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 22, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Nah, they're too sissy for that - you've only got to look at how they crumble when they've got a bit of lurgy to see that!
> 
> Why do they call it "man-flu"?
> cos women couldn't cope with it ....



but only woman could cope with childbirth


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 22, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> but only woman could cope with childbirth



You're not wrong. I'd be seriously worried if I got pregnant. 

Andy


----------



## Monica (Feb 22, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Nah, they're too sissy for that



Ey, I wasn't too sissy for that!!!! (I am now though) We used to link hands too.


----------

